# Dash Vinyls



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, been away for a while but back for a few weeks, how are we all?
Our question is, we own a Fleetwood Tioga on a Ford E450 Superduty and whilst it is a great vehicle the front cab area is sooooo dull.
We have seen that some other Ford E450 have walnut like trim on the dash which brightens up the cab area a lot, so our question is does anyone know where we may get dome for our Ford please?
Cheers all and keep smiling
Ian & Kay


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

I dont know how good these are but have a look by clicking on :- this site

Like yourself I am looking for a way to 'smarten up' the cab of our Ducato. If they can provide what you want and you decide to get them please let us all know how realistic they are what you think of them.

Brian


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

My Boxer has them and they look great. But I think it depends on how well they are fitted.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Yorkscouple have a look here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-9493.html&highlight=


----------

